# Concrete Arch Bridges



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

In the February 2015 Garden Railways, there is an article that describes a concrete roman arch bridge that Gary Broeder built for his layout. Does anyone have any experiences in building such a bridge? The one I have in mind will be curved (LGB R5), about 24" High and 36" long. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Gbroeder (Jan 9, 2015)

What would you like to know? I have built a few. GB


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I am SOOOOOO in love with that concrete arch bridge on page 18! 
Its exactly what I had in mind for an arched viaduct on a curve over a pond
on my future garden railroad..In the style of Starrucca Viaduct:










but smaller, shorter and curved..just like the bridge in the magazine..
I would like to see lots more about building a bridge like this! 

thanks,
Scot


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Me too, Scotty!

I want something that looks like a real railway, and bridges get up off the ground without the visual impact of using deck construction materials.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Recognise that concrete is, or can be, heavy.
I visited a track in the UK many years ago, where the owner had decided to make a nice concrete arch bridge.
He decided to cast sections on their sides, and made the suitable forms out of wood and then poured in lots of concrete.
Yes, you guessed it, there was no way to lift it up into place, and it had to be broken up!
He then cast the vertical 'legs' in place and made the arch piece separate which I guess he managed to lift into place.
Since there was a curve involved he angled the ends of the top piece, but not quite correctly and the last couple of pieces kind of only 'half' sat on the verticals.
So, I am sure that you will plan yours better.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
p.s. Gary, nice to see you on MLS.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have posted a page on my website with an explanation. This belongs to a hobbyist in southwestern Ontario. This bridge has been outside for a decade now and is made using the pink exterior/fireproof extruded Styrofoam. It can be seen under the heading Styrofoam Bridges at www.ckgrs.com.
Regards, Dennis


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Food for thought; Example of how to make bridge abutments. This example is building the stone arch abutments for a scale model of the Ashtabula Railroad Bridge or the Ashtabula River Railroad Disaster as it came to bee known. Below (the best I could find) historical picture of the bridge showing abutment's stone detail. Followed by a period rendering of the bridge disaster.

Mainline Bridge of Phoenix, AZ, built these abutments. These links are to two of their blog entries that describe and show photos of the build. Scroll down to the section on the abutment build. Hope you find it helpful and food for thought for your own build. *I particularly wanted you to see the steel mesh frame they built. * 

AS you might bee able to tell the Mainline Bridge abutments are made using JigStones. While JigStone themselves are relatively expensive it appears they are no longer in the business of selling the blocks. But they do appear to be selling silicone molds for making your own blocks and stone veneer sheets. I would think veneer sheets with the look of stone woudl be a possible solution for you. Couple of links on this part of the solution below. Google "jigstone" for the links below as well as links to YouTube JigStone how to videos.

*Important information about JigStones®*
http://www.jigstones.info/

*JigStones, Moldmaking and Casting Tips*
http://girr.org/girr/tips/tips6/jigstones_tips.html

*Mainline Bridge Blog Archives:*
http://www.mainlinebridges.com/2/archives/08-2012/1.html
http://www.mainlinebridges.com/2/archives/11-2012/1.html
http://www.mainlinebridges.com/2/archives/12-2012/1.html










*Ashtabula Railroad Bridge*


----------

